# Body piercings



## "Dashing" Rache (Nov 15, 2016)

I know that numerous UFC fighters have tattoos, but what about body piercings (i.e., ears, nose, lip, eyebrow, nipples, tongue, etc.)? I do know that Conor McGregor has his right eyebrow, both his ears, his tongue and both his nipples pierced; but you think of any others?


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

With the guy posting for 5 years about the big ass, and this person dating back to 2012 on other sites for random pointless thread trolling...I'm pretty confused about what's going on here lately.


----------



## "Dashing" Rache (Nov 15, 2016)

What I'm saying that other than McGregor, which other fighters also have body piercings?


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Evangelista Cyborg has his skill pierced.


----------



## Paul Kevin (Aug 24, 2016)

Conor has pricing


----------

